# My boys first car!!



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Well 3 months early but a little car came up for him and I didn't want it to slip by. 
A little history on the sale.

My wife's cousins husband is a motor mechanic and was asked to look at the car for his neighbor because it failed its mot. He told them it would cost about £200 for the work to pass, the owner (more money than sense) couldn't be bothered so sold it to the mechanic. He completed the work himself and sold it to me for £800. I haven't seen it in the flesh but it's a 2002 Ford Ka only 30000 miles eclectic Windows, central locking, air bag, colour coded bumpers, 12 months mot, 1300cc. He also said he would also give it 3 months warranty lol.

So what do you think?


Gonz.


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks smart, perfect first car!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

About as good a first car as you could buy


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Perfect 1st car. Looks spot on

I don't want to put a dampener on things..... but those wheels look like aftermarket alloys & if the lad is looking for insurance (which will be expensive anyway) then it'd probably be best to put the standard alloys on the car (if it came with alloys as standard)

You know what insurance companies are like with 'modifications' & I'd hate to see you fall foul of anything if it's needed.

Plus, if you declare the alloys as a mod, it's probably going to push up an already extortionate insurance quote for a newly qualified driver.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

For a first car, you can't go wrong, all you have to do now Gonz is teach him the ropes of detailing, but I guess you have already.


----------



## Woody95 (May 7, 2015)

Looks like a sound first car! Regarding the alloys, when I got my first car and insured it when I had just turned 18 it cost me £40 extra for my aftermarket alloys so I didn't think that was too bad


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Perfect 1st car. Looks spot on
> 
> I don't want to put a dampener on things..... but those wheels look like aftermarket alloys & if the lad is looking for insurance (which will be expensive anyway) then it'd probably be best to put the standard alloys on the car (if it came with alloys as standard)
> 
> ...


Good point Andy, I will look into this and try and find out if they are aftermarket. 
Insurance is looking to be about £1300 😳

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> For a first car, you can't go wrong, all you have to do now Gonz is teach him the ropes of detailing, but I guess you have already.


Not really mate he's a dirty little so & so lol. It's a struggle to get him to wash himself let alone a car. My youngest is a different story tho he's helping me out Thursday to wash and Hoover my car before it goes in for a service. I will be directing proceedings and he will be executing them (hopefully).

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Woody95 said:


> Looks like a sound first car! Regarding the alloys, when I got my first car and insured it when I had just turned 18 it cost me £40 extra for my aftermarket alloys so I didn't think that was too bad


Arrr that's good to know, probably worth it for £40 rather than paying out for another set of wheels and tyres.

Gonz.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Can't go wrong for a first car, I would be more than happy with it 

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Good point Andy, I will look into this and try and find out if they are aftermarket.
> Insurance is looking to be about £1300 😳
> 
> Gonz.


Good price that, my first premium was ~£1800 FC with a new company (most other were 2x the price or more!) on a 98 plate Ka.

Brilliant little cars, they get a lot of stick for being a bit girly but I loved my little Ka and had it not been for the rust would probably still have it now. For a first car, I don't think there's much better - enough power to get going, not enough to get yourself into any real trouble! Handle like a go-kart as well.

Fine choice :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Haha cheers Magpie, I haven't even seen it or driven it yet, but for £800 I'm not that bothered. 
The insurance quote was with one of these black boxes and a limited mileage, and I belive our postcode is quite friendly. 
Top speed of 96 mph when new makes me sleep easier at night. 

Gonz.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks a great first car 👍 far better than I had.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> Good point Andy, I will look into this and try and find out if they are aftermarket.
> Insurance is looking to be about £1300 ��
> 
> Gonz.


Those are definitely aftermarket mate, my dad has the exact same wheel on his Peugeot 306, that he bought from wheelbase alloys in Chadderton, Manchester.

If you pop into a Ford dealer with the Registration number & VIN they should be able to tell you what options that car came with including what alloys were on it.

Should be able to pick up a stock set of alloys off eBay for £200 :thumb:

Unless the guy you got it off has the originals still


----------



## Woody95 (May 7, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> Arrr that's good to know, probably worth it for £40 rather than paying out for another set of wheels and tyres.
> 
> Gonz.


Yeah it's definitely worth the extra instead of forking out for new wheels! Just don't put it on the quote on the online comparison sites (if that's what you're using for quotes) ask them about it when you ring up to confirm/ask for more details about a certain quote. That's what I did and it worked out a lot better


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

We had one of these for mini dholdi's first car.
Yours looks nicer, though I would agree with the other comments about checking with the insurance re the wheels.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Great looking wee car Gonz! Your boy will be absolutely delighted with that. 

Good call by the guys above re the alloys. Generally the insurance companies will be fine but def best to inform them to ensure there are no issues further down the line. 

Now, get the car, do the detail, and show us the pics 😁

Health to enjoy chum. 

Cooks


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

He is a lucky boy, nice little first car hope he has lots of enjoyment with it.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Decent first car 
I had aftermarket wheels on my first and they didn't affect the price as they weren't a performance mod.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Haha he's gonna scold you for that. Lads think these are girls cars lol


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Spot on for a first car


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Spot on. Lucky lad, nice wee motor.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Rayaan said:


> Haha he's gonna scold you for that. Lads think these are girls cars lol


Oh know!!!!!!
I hope not, I thought with the little wheels and a bit of colour coding it didn't look too girly?
TBH he doesn't give two hoots what people think of him he's not that way. Me on the other hand is a different story!!

Gonz.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Oh know!!!!!!
> I hope not, I thought with the little wheels and a bit of colour coding it didn't look too girly?
> TBH he doesn't give two hoots what people think of him he's not that way. Me on the other hand is a different story!!
> 
> Gonz.


Well hell scold you after all the stick he gets by his mates!

Or maybe cos now he'll be doing taxi rounds lol


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Lovely little car. He's a lucky lad


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> Haha he's gonna scold you for that. Lads think these are girls cars lol


Lads who've never driven one perhaps. And usually lads who don't have a car, or a licence, but are happy to accept a lift everywhere


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

Get a set of steel wheels for it. It will probably hit a few kerbs over time! 
Watch out for rust. My little cousin had me check hers for an MOT 3 years ago (02 plate) and the sills, arches and floor pans were riddled! 
But if a motor mechanic has looked over it and done repairs then that should be fine. 

He will get stick though, even from the ones in the back getting taxi'd around


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Can't remember my first car, so long ago:lol: great car there though ..make sure he keeps on top of the detailing:thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Think it was a vauxhall shuvit :thumb: stop laughing you guys who know that car.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

warren said:


> Think it was a vauxhall shuvit :thumb: stop laughing you guys who know that car.


:lol: say no more.,:lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome little car!

I had a 2000 W reg Ford KA for my first car, I had it for 5 years and nothing ever went wrong with it.... and I treated it badly back in the day!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

well, this was my first car....... ( not exact, same model, same colour, base L model, never even had a n/s mirror!)










strange thing was it was one of the first ones out, and was an ex-hire car from Jersey, 1300, but had points in it, i think they changed pretty soon afterwards because i remember a garage not believing me that it had points in it, :lol::lol:

reg was X698HBP


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Haha I had a black Peugeot 106 lowered on black alloys and with a big spoiler on the back and a full body kit. Was a right hoot to drive back in the day.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

My first car - I'd forgotten I put those lights on


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

That's a quality little motor Natalie. Xx

Gonz.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

there a very underestimated ka (excuse the pun) 
engine will just go and go and go 
electrics no problems 
running gear no major problems apart from the odd drop link and bottom arm (if you buy cheap you will be putting new ones on every year) 
bodywork (sigh) why on earth did ford drop such a big clanger with this i will never know. 

alloys are aftermarket they only made three sets of alloys which they fitted to the collection and later zetec models.

plenty and plenty of underseal will help her get through the mot next year without a shed full of welding.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Oh yeah, and the best part is replacement parts are abundant and cost next to nothing. Old Fiesta parts so there's millions around in scrappies and breakers too.
I long for the days of paying £38 a corner for tyres (that was midrange too!), could get a whole set for the price of one shoe on my Volvo now :doublesho:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Great car the KA. The Mrs had one years back, black with the bumpers colour coded and a set of 15" alloys. It drove so well, much better than the MK2 Golf GTi I had at the time. (and I'd put brand new shocks etc on the Golf)

Really sharp steering felt like a go kart.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Smashing little motor only really the rust areas its susceptible to and that doesn't seam to be an issue with that one... very nice buy... could never stand the shape myself but the wife loved them rather than the new ones.

Should be spot on for a first car.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks like an ideal first car that. Nippy enough for a first time buyer, slow enough to hopefully not get into any major trouble. 

Either way, it could be a rusty old heap or a shiny new car, your first car is always loved!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Alex_225 said:


> Either way, it could be a rusty old heap or a shiny new car, your first car is always loved!!


Not Mine, mine was a mkII Escort, it toured yorkshire with trading standards on what bodges to look for when buying a car...:lol:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

No issues, sound sensible car


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

First cars look a lot better and safer than the sort of filler and fibreglass patched together death traps most my friends first got in the 80's, I had a Triumph Dolomite with drum brakes and a cast metal steering wheel! 

Insurance seems a lot more ramped up for younger drivers now or maybe I'm not allowing for inflation enough.

Hope he has many enjoyable and safe miles in it.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks Matt303 
Insurance for young boys is outrageous, I belive it went sky high about 4/5 years ago. 

Gonz.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Thanks Matt303
> Insurance for young boys is outrageous, I belive it went sky high about 4/5 years ago.
> 
> Gonz.


It's for both sexes now - some EU directive means you can't charge more based on gender alone.

Intention being boys' premiums came down in line with girls', reality being that girls' came up to match the astronomical premiums of the lads.

If you can get a first policy for under £1500 you're one of the very few I'd say.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Cheers, coming out at ruffly £1300 didn't make any difference if it was a smaller engine or not. My mate got his girl insured for £1100 in a Corsa which made me think it was a little cheaper for girls!

Gonz


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

All with these black box things and limited to 6000 miles a year I must add. 

Gonz.


----------

